# Are you a ratty vetern? (sp) Quiz.



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

Copyright - Dapper Rats. 
Sorry I keep posting their stuff, but lmao! :lol: 

Are you a ratty veteran?

Have you reached the hardened state of the truly indurate rat owner? Become a dauntless veteran of the inherent hardships of living with rats? Capable of dealing with any difficult or unpleasant ratty ordeal without batting an eyelid?
Take this quiz to find out. Simply collect the points for the various things you have accomplished so far...

Feeding time:
Bought a food you don't eat yourself just for the rats - 1 point
Tasted your rat's lab blocks / dry food mix / treats - 1 point
Tasted Baytril - 3 points
Given your rat some food from your dinner plate - 1 point
Let your rat eat freely off your dinner plate - 3 points
Let your rat eat food out of your mouth - 5 points
Shared an ice cream licking session with your rats - 1 point
Offered your rats mashed avocado from your unprotected fingers - 3 points
Given your rats a more nutritious dinner than your own - 1 point
Baked special treats for your rats - 5 points
Endured a ratty treat pleading session without succumbing - 5 points
Fed your rats live meal worms - 2 points
Fed your rats live meal worms and watched them bite them in half without shuddering - 5 points
Removed a half eaten cockroach from your rat's mouth - 2 points
Not been concerned when your rat ate a used tissue - 2 points
Spent more on your rat's dinner than your own - 1 point
Bought expensive imported out of season blueberries for your rats - 5 points
Begged chicken bones off friends and family for your rat's chewing pleasure - 2 points
Consider it normal to steal food from someone's mouth - 3 points

Raisins aplenty:
Picked up a raisin with your bare hands - 1 point
Picked up a squishy raisin with your bare hands - 2 points
Picked a hanger-on raisin off your rat's butt with your bare hands - 5 points
Inspected your bed for raisins before climbing in - 1 point
Removed a dried raisin from your bed linen - 2 points
Found a raisin in your bed and slept with it anyway - 5 points
Had a friend or co-worker remove a stuck-on raisin from your person - 5 points
Observed your rat eating a raisin - 2 points
Observed your rat eating a raisin and still allow your rat to kiss you - 5 points
Measured a particularly long raisin and stated it's dimensions proudly in public - 6 points

Cleaning up:
Let your rat lick clean your dinner plate - 1 point
Washed the rat rags in with your normal clothes wash - 3 points
Changed all your usual cleaning products to environmentally safe ones for your rat's health - 3 points
Picked up a cageful of scattered pea shells - 1 point
Picked up a cageful of scattered pea shells without complaining about your rat's messy eating habits - 2 points
Sieved bedding to remove dust before using it in your rat cage - 2 points
Microwaved or froze bedding/food to kill bugs before using in your rat cage - 2 points
Sighed in resignation when your rat refused to use the litter tray - 1 point
Taught your rat to use a litter tray - 5 points

Play time:
Own clothes whose specific purpose are for wearing while playing with rats - 1 point
Endured a scent mark without any negative emotional reaction - 1 point
Felt proud and loved when scent marked - 2 points
Dabbed scent mark pee behind your ears as an alluring perfume - 6 points
Scent marked the rats yourself to show your dominance - 8 points
Wear only yellow clothing so as to disguise pee stains - 3 points
Extracted a rat from your underwear - 2 points
Worn an oversized bra to provide room for your rats - 2 points
Worn an oversized bra to provide room for your rats and you're a male - 6 points
Had a rat bite your nipple - 5 points
Broken up a serious rat fight - 1 point
Broken up a serious rat fight with your bare hands - 3 points
Let your rat lick your lips - 1 point
Permitted full mouth rodentistry - 5 points
Gagged on an overly inquisitive furry rat head - 8 points
Let your rats run about on your bed - 1 point
Gave up an entire room in your house and turned it into a rat playground - 5 points
Discarded all electrical appliances so that your rats can free range the entire house safely - 8 points
Made your own rat toy - 1 point
Made all the Rat Toy Ideas on Robyn's Rats website - 10 points
Injured yourself while making rat toys - 2 points
Inflicted serious injury to yourself while avoiding treading on your free ranging rat - 6 points
Spent more than an hour trying to coax your rat out from under a piece of furniture - 1 point

Above and beyond:
Bought a larger cage for your rat - 1 point
Joined one or more cages to make a bigger home for your ever-increasing rat population - 2 points
Built a mansion from scratch to provide luxury living for your rats - 8 points
Purchased an air conditioner for your rat's summer comfort - 10 points
Spent more on impulse bought rat toys than the food and bedding you went to the shop to buy - 2 points
Paid vet bills 10 times the cost of your rat and considered it cheap - 5 points

Social interaction:
Attended a rat show - 1 point
Attended all rat shows within a 5 hour drive of your home - 5 points
Attended a rat show and came home with an unexpected new ratlet - 1 point
Worn a rat as a stunning and provocative fashion item - 1 point
Purchased a garment specifically because it had the right sized pocket/hood for carrying a rat - 3 points
Proudly worn aeratted (i.e. full of chewed holes) clothes in public - 1 point
Had someone inform you that you may have moths in your wardrobe - 1 point
Gone out in public with copious rat scratches in plain view - 1 point
When asked, proudly stated the scratches are love marks from your rats - 2 points
Gone out in public with a pee stain on your clothes - 1 point
Gone out in public with a raisin/s in your hair - 3 points
Required assistance from your neighbour / friend to remove an entangled rat from your hair - 8 points
Declined a date so you can spend the evening playing with your rats - 2 points
Declined a date, stating the excuse that you have to spend the evening playing with your rats - 5 points
Entered "rats" in the hobby section of a job application form - 1 point
Decorated your office with pictures of your rats, a rat themed computer desktop, a rattie screen saver, etc. - 3 points
Converted at least one colleague to rat ownership - 5 points
You've bruxed during a romantic moment with your partner - 1 points
You've boggled your eyes during a romantic moment with your partner - 5 points

Health Care:
Bathed your rat - 1 point
Bathed your rat wearing a sleeveless shirt - 3 points
Bathed your rat without first clipping your rat's claws - 5 points
Clipped your rat's claws - 2 points
Clipped your doe's claws while she was in heat - 5 points
Clipped a rat's teeth - 5 points
Taken your rat to a vet - 1 point
Taken your rat to a vet experienced in rat health care - 3 points
Known more about rat antibiotic treatment than your vet - 5 points
Successfully applied ointment to your rat's eye - 2 points
Successfully applied ear drops in your rat's ear - 2 points
Hidden baytril in one food item for the entire course without your rat suspecting - 5 points
Squeezed a pus filled abscess on your rat - 8 points
Cleaned out a waxy plug from your buck's penis - 10 points
Massaged a constipated rat belly - 4 points
Lubricated and manipulated a bulging rat eyeball back into it's socket - 10 points
Inspected a recently mated female - 2 points
Inspected a recently mated female and ended up with a mucus plug in your hand - 6 points

Scoring:
Less than 10 points - you obviously don't own rats.
10 - 50 points - you're a new rat owner, give it time.
51 - 100 points - you've had rats awhile, but they haven't trained you completely yet.
Over 100 points - you're devoted, you're under your rats' spell.
Over 200 points - you're experienced, not much phases you.
Over 300 or lost count - a true veteran


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

I got 299.. ohh.. darn! :lol:


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

I fell into the category of... "you're experienced, not much phases you" 

But can I just say, it would very much phase me if I ever had to pull a waxy plug thingy from a bucks Pi-Pi!!!


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

Lmao! :lol:


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Hahah that just made my day. I just laughed out loud in a coffee shop at school that is full of people...


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

funny! I only got 92 points, but I think I should have at least 100 since I didn't get extra points for licking my 10 day old runt and wiping his bum to help him poop, then get EXCITED when he pooped! Lol. I want points for that!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

[x]RaeLovesRats[x] said:


> I got 299.. ohh.. darn! :lol:


so how did your romantic partner take to your eye boggling during romance?










LOLLOLLOL


----------



## AZratkeeper (Jan 27, 2008)

i got 245 you're experienced, not much phases you


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Experienced, not much phases you. :lol:


----------



## rainbowstar (Aug 14, 2007)

i got 77..but i have only had ratties for a couple of years....just give me more time to experience some of that fun stuff!!!!!!


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I hope I can still post my experience level... I'm 152! I would have gotten more but I don't have some of the stuff.  My cousin got 126.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I laughed so much at this!


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, me too. Thanks to ratsaremylife for bringing this old thread up.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Your welcome! I found this thread after I had taken the test on the Dapper Rat.


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Is that forum still active?


----------



## Ratling (Nov 2, 2013)

I only got a 28, but I've only had rats for a month, so give it time and I'm sure that number will go up.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I got 81. =P


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

I got 214! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

104!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratlover5000 (Nov 30, 2013)

I got 112 but ive only had rats for about a year.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

This thread will be let go since it seems to be enjoyed, though please keep dates of threads in mind when replying to them!


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry I just thought people would enjoy it. I probably would have just start a new one like this.  I just didn't think of it.


----------



## wafflerat (Jun 24, 2013)

yay!!! 214! ;D


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

BlackBirdSeesYou said:


> Is that forum still active?


 It's not a forum it's a page.


----------



## NuclearMuse (Nov 26, 2013)

a year and a half of rats and still only at 160 :'( But I *did* get to add ten for removing a penis plug... saw my first one two days ago; that was an odd experience for Stubby and I, lmao.


----------

